# كيف يعمل نظام fm200 شاهد الملف



## م. رياض النجار (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا ملف ديمو يوضح مبدا عمل نظام إطفاء الحريق FM 200 منذ تلقي الإشارة حتى لحظة إطلاق الغاز
http://www.mediafire.com/?plbpwc2qcxlpd49​لابأس من إضافة تقييم ودعاء...


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

يارائع


----------



## hamadalx (1 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا رائع


----------



## hanisami (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك


----------



## alaa_84 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف جميل ...... الله يحفظك


----------



## الدكة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

هلا والله بالشباب بوركتم جميعاً


----------



## amr fathy (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

هل يوجد مشكلة مع احد بتحميله حاليا


----------



## muelazab (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م حازم ع (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أبو الروض 
عندنا بالمشروع رح نركب نظام fm200

أخوك محمد حازم عرابي


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

م حازم ع قال:


> مشكور أبو الروض
> عندنا بالمشروع رح نركب نظام fm200
> 
> أخوك محمد حازم عرابي


 هلا بأخي أبو عمر ​


----------



## المنتسب (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزا الله كل خير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

المنتسب قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم وجزا الله كل خير


 وخيرا جزاكم


----------



## appess (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل


----------



## hanisami (11 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكرا وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## Atatri (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ملف رائع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 نوفمبر 2010)

وبكم بارك الله


----------



## خبير الاردن (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسامة اشرى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه
بجد ملف رائع


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامه نحله (7 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع يا بشمهندس رياض والله


----------



## محب الحرمين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلموا إيديك أخي رياض 

تم التحميل و الحمد لله


----------



## مصعب111 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

وجاري التحميل​


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد ع ميرغني (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eyad2010 (13 أغسطس 2011)

ممتاز وفقك الله للخير دائما


----------



## Ali_haya (13 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياخى


----------



## م سامى زكى (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ورضى الله عنك


----------



## رجل الصناعة (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## memo_2006 (27 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك


----------



## المهندس الحلي (28 يناير 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك لهذا الملف الرائع .


----------



## المهندس الحلي (9 مايو 2012)

ملف جميل ....بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## عمران احمد (20 مايو 2012)

_*جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما*_


----------



## محمد عشيبه (11 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم أعز الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## askndr (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## nofal (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafasas (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moataz_osama (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## wael nesim (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (13 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا جهد مشكور


----------



## kamransaleem (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك


----------



## walat77 (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmd (22 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و زوجك بكرا 
صديقك خالد


----------



## Eng.Ahmmad (23 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرت


----------



## Eng.Ahmmad (23 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## subzero1 (23 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 مايو 2014)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousefegyp (1 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## Esam Najjar (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (9 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## aliali9 (27 سبتمبر 2016)

ملف رائع وجميل جدا ياهندسة


----------

